# Socionics on Duals matchmaking: "Intelligence/Interests"...



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I stumbled on another socionics saying so I thought I'd share the crap with you, so* DONT SHOOT THE MESSENGER!* Basically according to socionics the best type dual is one that would share similar intelligence and interest otherwise the pair up would not work in any way shape or form. I just found this surprising since most folks around here disregarded xSFx on the basis that there were unlikely to similar interests or intelligence (xSFxs are stupid/party animals...(negative attributes justifying hostility) to most of you guys). But again don't shoot messenger, this is just fascination with the text. 

Intelligence - Wikisocion


> *Intelligence and socionics*
> 
> Sometimes socionic definitions of intuition and sensing (and to a lesser degree logic and ethics) can give the impression that intuiters are more intelligent than sensers, possessing greater abstract thinking capabilities (modeling, visualizing, and recognizing hidden meanings). However, a close study of the subject reveals that socionists usually mean something slightly different by "abstract" than do psychologists. In socionics, intuitive types are more interested in intangible things than sensing types, which prefer more to concentrate on tangible things that can be experienced and seen.
> 
> ...


 _Karen_ was really the inspiration that helped me connect the dots on this
http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-forum-performers/6897-esfps-iq.html


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Chris Langan, the smartest man living, in Socionics is typed as LSI/ISTj (Ti-Se)
Charles Darwin is typed as SLI/ISTp (Si-Te) in contract to common typings of him as intuitive in MBTI.
As far as common stereotyping goes of intuitive types as smart and sensing types as less intelligent, there is less of it happening in socionics community than in MBTI community. Anyone who is ingenuous, capable of abstract thinking, is thus not immediately typed as an NT.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Chris Langan, the smartest man living, in Socionics is typed as LSI/ISTj (Ti-Se)
> Charles Darwin is typed as SLI/ISTp (Si-Te) in contract to common typings of him as intuitive in MBTI.
> As far as common stereotyping goes of intuitive types as smart and sensing types as less intelligent, there is less of it happening in socionics community than in MBTI community. Anyone who is ingenuous, capable of abstract thinking, is thus not immediately typed as an NT.


It surprised me when I saw Steve Jobs being typed as ISTP, I know that is Celebrity types but the principle holds that intuition doesn't follow with genius.


----------



## AphroditeGoneAwry (Jan 10, 2012)

what's your point?


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

AphroditeGoneAwry said:


> what's your point?


Most people think that the idea of being matched with a dual was crazy so I thought I'd shred a light on socionic's perspective.


----------

